# HGH and torn Rotator Cuff



## 2tomlinson (Aug 8, 2010)

Perhaps some expert here will have some insights.  I haven't been able to find anything on the Internet that addresses this issue directly.  My question is this: regarding a torn rotator cuff, or any other type of muscle/ligament injury, is it beneficial to inject HGH directly into the injured area, using a slin pin?


----------



## Grozny (Aug 9, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Perhaps some expert here will have some insights.  I haven't been able to find anything on the Internet that addresses this issue directly.  My question is this: regarding a torn rotator cuff, or any other type of muscle/ligament injury, is it beneficial to inject HGH directly into the injured area, using a slin pin?



IGF-1 would be a better choice than GH--b/c the usefulness of the GH would be the the production of IGF-1.

 otherwise igf-1 build tendons and promote recovering tissue but not a remedy for injury's


----------



## XYZ (Aug 9, 2010)

Grozny said:


> IGF-1 would be a better choice than GH--b/c the usefulness of the GH would be the the production of IGF-1.
> 
> otherwise igf-1 build tendons and promote recovering tissue but not a remedy for injury's


 

Once GH hits the liver it becomes IGF-1 so what's the difference?  GH will help with recovery.

In the case of site specific injections..............I don't believe it matters.  I have yet to read any type of useful information which states otherwise


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks CT That supports what I've read too except for a couple of intriguing references to  pro sports (who aren't saying much) doing it.  Just for heck of it I injected at RC pain epicenter last night and will continue to see if it helps.  I'm also looking into Platlette Rich Plasma injection pending MRI


----------



## mrrvau (Aug 9, 2010)

Agree on the Site specific not mattering as it still has to be processed by the liver


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Thanks CT That supports what I've read too except for a couple of intriguing references to pro sports (who aren't saying much) doing it. Just for heck of it I injected at RC pain epicenter last night and will continue to see if it helps. I'm also looking into Platlette Rich Plasma injection pending MRI


 
 wat is that T? the platlette injection? does that offer red blood cells xrtra, for better healing? just a guess but would like to know of it. thnx T.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 9, 2010)

unclem said:


> wat is that T? the platlette injection? does that offer red blood cells xrtra, for better healing? just a guess but would like to know of it. thnx T.



Yeah, look it up, it's called PRP therapy, apparently a lot of big money athletes, including Tiger Woods, suing it to heal faster.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

thats good to know never heard of that one. thunder might know if the name of the drug there using for anemia now but bbers and cyclists are using it. anybody got a clue to the name? i forgot the name its expensive and showing up on some of the bbing price sheets. anybody.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 10, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Once GH hits the liver it becomes IGF-1 so what's the difference?  GH will help with recovery.
> 
> In the case of site specific injections..............I don't believe it matters.  I have yet to read any type of useful information which states otherwise



lol difference is that somatropin only stimulate the production of igf-1 ,but does not transform in igf . otherwise liver can only produce a limited concentrations of amount of igf-1 this is why direct injection of igf-1 will make a large contrast. 

More research  :
Journal of endocrinology.
Journal of Molecular Endocrinology.
Endocrinology.
Endocrine Journal.
Endocrine Research.
Hormone and Metabolic Research.
Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism.
Hormone Research. Books, Internet, etc etc.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2010)

Before you consider these options.  

What have you done to correct the action, that caused the tear in the first place?


----------



## Grozny (Aug 10, 2010)

in this case if u want to use somatropin to stimulates producton of  igf-1 by the liver  u need to add to your rhGH, some t3 thryoid hormones  and slin  in this case better and cheaper choice is to use directly igf-1


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 10, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Before you consider these options.
> 
> What have you done to correct the action, that caused the tear in the first place?



PLayed baseball (not Commie softball) for many years, was throwing a heavy castnet five months ago and major ripping sensation.  Doing recovery exercises daily in pool; MRI in two weeks, but would prefer to dodge a surgery.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> PLayed baseball (not Commie softball) for many years, was throwing a heavy castnet five months ago and major ripping sensation.  Doing recovery exercises daily in pool; MRI in two weeks, but would prefer to dodge a surgery.




What position did you play?

I went through with surgery on my shoulder (torn Labrum) almost 2 yrs ago now.  Was a pitcher growing up.

Throwing can lead to many movement deficiencies in the shoulder.  Something to consider.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 10, 2010)

Catcher/Pitcher, played in men's senior league world series every year up until three years ago.  Re: HGH, on the AF forum, recommended to me by someone here, a guy just posted he had three miserable years with Rotator Cuff pain, started pinning HGH at site three mos ago, now 100% better.  RC pain is so sudden, intense it's hard to believe there could be some psychosomatic placebo effect, even if HGH does have to pass through liver to raise IGF.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 10, 2010)

Grozny said:


> lol difference is that somatropin only stimulate the production of igf-1 ,but does not transform in igf . otherwise liver can only produce a limited concentrations of amount of igf-1 this is why direct injection of igf-1 will make a large contrast.
> 
> More research :
> Journal of endocrinology.
> ...


 

GH converts to IGF-1 once it hits the liver.  IGF-1 will not make a difference.  GH is the superior choice.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 10, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> GH converts to IGF-1 once it hits the liver.  IGF-1 will not make a difference.  GH is the superior choice.



CT, so you do think there might be something to be gained from pinning HGH at pain site?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 10, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> CT, so you do think there might be something to be gained from pinning HGH at pain site?


 

No.

There has been no convicing information about site injections to lead me to think otherwise.  The active life is what matters.


----------



## mrrvau (Aug 10, 2010)

unclem said:


> thats good to know never heard of that one. thunder might know if the name of the drug there using for anemia now but bbers and cyclists are using it. anybody got a clue to the name? i forgot the name its expensive and showing up on some of the bbing price sheets. anybody.



I think you are talking about EPO it's used for increasing red blood cell count in the body.
A little bit about EPO - It induces your bone marrow to increase the production of red blood cells. It is the drug that was made the Abomb (Amadrol aka Oxethelone) not the drug of choice in anemia patients as it has fewer side effects. Yet it's equally or even more dangerouse to a person using it if not monitored properly. 
You can actually induce the body to make too much red blood cells and you can induce a stroke. As you blood litterally gets to thick to pump through your body.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 10, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> GH converts to IGF-1 once it hits the liver.  IGF-1 will not make a difference.  GH is the superior choice.



*not at all mate Somatropin does not transform in igf, please ! i cant believe !l*

some lessons 

IGF-1 is primarily made in the liver and either reside there or are secreted.
*rhGH aka somatropin stimulate the production,but does not transform in igf.*
IGF-1 is mainly secreted by the liver,IGF-II is secreted by the brain, kidney, pancreas and muscle 
IGF-II is thought to be a primary growth factor required for early development (embrionic and neonatal) while IGF-I expression is seen in later life.


Source :
Journal of endocrinology.
Journal of Molecular Endocrinology.
Endocrinology.
Endocrine Journal.
Endocrine Research.
Hormone and Metabolic Research.
Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism.
Hormone Research. Books, Internet, etc etc.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2010)

Grozny said:


> *not at all mate Somatropin does not transform in igf, please ! i cant believe !l*
> 
> some lessons
> 
> ...


 
Whatever.  I don't agree with you or what you're posting so I'll leave it at that.  What you posted isn't a study of any kind and honestly, I don't know what it is besides BS.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 12, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> What you posted isn't a study of any kind and honestly, I don't know what it is besides BS.



these are studies that proves somatropin does not transform in igf only stimulate a production of igf ) indirectly


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 12, 2010)

I've heard of those treatments as well.  My partner has old multiple back fractures and he went to one of these special doctors..the guy actually treated Michael Jackson and some other stars..pictures all over his walls of his famous clients that didn't mind saying so.  
The treatment was VERY expensive and was basically a bolus of growth hormone to the damaged area.  No significant improvement.  
On a different note, my father used some at a low dose over prolongued time for an old knee injury that just wouldnt go away, and the gh took care of it.  He swore by it.  
So your tear: if its a full tear, no amount of drugs will repair the torn tissues..if its only a micro tear you could get away with trying to be conservative..
good luck to you.  I'm a PT also and I've always been told you only have 2 shots at surgery...the shoulder is the least stabile joint we've got and the tendons are only durable enough for a few surgical repairs...make sure your doc is good and he does you right the first time....


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 12, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> I've heard of those treatments as well.  My partner has old multiple back fractures and he went to one of these special doctors..the guy actually treated Michael Jackson and some other stars..pictures all over his walls of his famous clients that didn't mind saying so.
> The treatment was VERY expensive and was basically a bolus of growth hormone to the damaged area.  No significant improvement.
> On a different note, my father used some at a low dose over prolongued time for an old knee injury that just wouldnt go away, and the gh took care of it.  He swore by it.
> So your tear: if its a full tear, no amount of drugs will repair the torn tissues..if its only a micro tear you could get away with trying to be conservative..
> good luck to you.  I'm a PT also and I've always been told you only have 2 shots at surgery...the shoulder is the least stabile joint we've got and the tendons are only durable enough for a few surgical repairs...make sure your doc is good and he does you right the first time....





This sounds like very sound, rational advice.  Thanks!


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

mrrvau said:


> I think you are talking about EPO it's used for increasing red blood cell count in the body.
> A little bit about EPO - It induces your bone marrow to increase the production of red blood cells. It is the drug that was made the Abomb (Amadrol aka Oxethelone) not the drug of choice in anemia patients as it has fewer side effects. Yet it's equally or even more dangerouse to a person using it if not monitored properly.
> You can actually induce the body to make too much red blood cells and you can induce a stroke. As you blood litterally gets to thick to pump through your body.


 
 ok, iam not to familiar with it but thats the drug i was thinking of. i read somewhere but i dont know if it was any where solid, but it said they use it instead of anadrol for anemia, aplastic anemia. i believe you and wat your saying. iam more mad that they would rather kill us with epo then give out anadrol. but drol is also used for hiv postive people. not first line drug but it is used for it. nice to know thnx for the info and the name brother. your saying that epo is more dangerous right? iam not questioning u i didnt understand. but ive never used it on people but seen it in books but. then that has the same sides as blood doping. good to know. its very expensive, alot more than hgh which are nothing alike if anybody thinks iam giving that impression. just comparing price. thnx.


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

can somebody tell me wat is the minus sign next to rep points mean? i been wondering that since i joined? does that mean someones a idiot or wat?


----------

